# Delicate question about boy bits



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it necessary (or desirable ) to do any grooming to the hairs on & around his 'peepee' ? Just wondering as Dexter is quite hairy down below & it all gets wet & icky !!!

Plus, as he gets a thicker fur, his bottom is requiring a wipe - I've been using baby wipes - is this ok ? Normal ?


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Must be normal - as Deefer has the same thing. I give a little trim when needed or have been known to use the clippers just to tidy up the area!

Happy trimming


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Julia did a full groom on Yum-Yum recently and showed how to groom around the "peepee" so maybe worth a peek.
Also - If you looked at a grooming session recently organised by Cockapoodledoo (Karen) they spent a day grooming "en mass" so would be pm'able if you fancied.

Stephen X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller comes back from the groomers with a nice tidy winkie! Its much more hygenic when you think of how much these dogs love to spend jumping, sitting and laying on you. He goes for a wee and by the time he come back in he is all 'dry' as opposed to hairy and wet BLEURGGHH!!!!!!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I just posted a thread on this on he's,th forum as Jarvis is getting a rash and worried he may be getting allergies to his wee through the food... I always wipe ith fragrance free baby wipes then dry with a towel every time  not only for his rash but because it blooming drips off the fluff at the end all round the house 

I like the ideas of trimming... Hope when I do it Jarvis doesn't get a mini circumcision when I do it 

Zoe x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes but i leave the groomer to it !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

To be honest I don’t just think this applies to boys! Saffi (our female pup) crouches to pee and gets wee on the insides of her legs and her girly bits have hair and therefore retain the moisture too. I was wondering if we should trim the insides of her legs and around her girlie bits as after a while the dried wee does smell a bit – think I’ll ask the groomer to do it though! 

In the meantime we’ve used fragrance free baby wipes for her girlie bits and her bottom when it’s not clean.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

zed said:


> I just posted a thread on this on he's,th forum as Jarvis is getting a rash and worried he may be getting allergies to his wee through the food... I always wipe ith fragrance free baby wipes then dry with a towel every time  not only for his rash but because it blooming drips off the fluff at the end all round the house
> 
> I like the ideas of trimming... Hope when I do it Jarvis doesn't get a mini circumcision when I do it
> 
> Zoe x


Hi Zoe, he may be getting the rash from the wipes, even though they're the fragrance free ones. I would try giving him a little trim and you will probably find the dripping isn't so bad. Not too short though!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I had to trim honeys bits the other day, the hair was really long and always wet, eewww, since I trimmed it right back it's much better x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im having visions of you all trimming your girls girly bits into lovely shapes with a bikini trimmer (heart,triangles etc )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Willy trims .. we talk about everything on here .. thats why I love it so much ... 

Yes a trim around the private area for boys and girls is something I have always done, nice clean area lol, and my girls have a shorter cut on their undercarriage and inside legs to stop the wee smell too ....

A friend of mine has a lovely new cockapoo puppy (so cute) and I recently trimmed his bottom and private area as he is only 4 months old but his coat is growing therefore poo was getting stuck and wee was smelling on his undercarriage too ... just a little trim needed .. job done .. nice clean cockapoo


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

My groomer does a lovely job 


Hygiene trims on both of them and their bums are trimmed neatly too .


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

When Vincent went to the groomers we got such a shock because when he has short tummy hair you can very much see that he is a boy pup!! It was always hidden away by hair but now it's noticable!!
We try and keep his bits clean and short but he doesn't like people going down there...so it's hard to clean! Poor lad


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

OK so its out with the scissors then 
Actually I'm more nervous about trimming bottom rather than willy !!!

And my 11 year old son was in hysterics when I was telling him & hubby about doing it


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I like mine tidy down below too, but I leave to the groomer!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I like mine tidy down below too, but I leave to the groomer!


Ha ha ha this reads as if your talking about yourself !! made me laugh


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I like mine tidy down below too, but I leave to the groomer!


I thought the same as Donna - hoped you knew the groomer very well!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well that's certainly given me a good chuckle tonight just when I needed it, I can't believe I typed that!


----------

